# Der Koi Doktor



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2005)

Hallo....

hat eigentlich jemand diese buch ???? mich würde mal interessieren wie er das denn dann so findet ??? bevor ich einfach blind kaufe !!!!

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lars, 

ich finde es gut gelungen, aber achte auf die Auflage: 

*zweiter Druck*


Leider hat mir immer noch niemand erklären können, was "Tannenzapfennadeln" (so steht es geschrieben) sind.   

Gruß Rainer


----------

